# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Игры вред...

## baron2oo8

Видеоигра довела ребенка до эпилепсии 



Жительница Нью-Йорка обратилась в суд с иском против компаний Vivendi Games, Sierra Entertainment



У мальчика, возраст которого не сообщается, случился эпилептический приступ во время странствий по виртуальному миру экшена Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly, вышедшего на PlayStation 2 еще в 2002 году. Разгневанная мать предъявляет обвинение сразу по двум пунктам: в том, что разработчики создали такой вредоносный проект и в том, что не предупредили покупателей. Хотя последнее заявление расходится с действительностью: в инструкции к любой игре присутствует предупреждение об опасности для людей, страдающих эпилепсией или повышенной чувствительностью к световым эффектам. 

Данный иск не первый в своем роде: аналогичное дело в августе 2003 года выиграла компания Nintendo, и тот прецедент не останется без внимания. Исход также будет зависеть от суммы, которую потерпевшая потребует у обвиняемых. Точных цифр пока нет, но речь явно идет о внушительном возмещении, так как мальчик, по словам истицы, получил в результате припадка ряд серьезных травм.

ваше мнение?...

----------


## Putnik

мамашу оштрафовать за то, что оставила ребенка бес присмотра

----------


## Parapluie

> мамашу оштрафовать за то, что оставила ребенка бес присмотра


Не вижу никаких оснований штрафовать мать, за то, что она оставила без присмотра ребенка. Это наверняка было дома.

----------


## Nightsurfer

Это зависит от адекватности игрока, а не от "мама-мама"

----------


## Льдинка

вот интересно, сколько ребёнку лет? то что возраст не разглашается, как-то настораживает...

----------


## Сергей111

ищем Sims 3

----------


## Big Smoker

Тема настолько заезжена, что даже надоедает уже. Это как алкоголь, сигареты или (фу) наркота - это вред, да, но при этом больше половины жителей мира курит или пьет, ибо это уже привычная картина. Игры еще новы, но все таки уже пора прекращать вопли о вреде игр. а насчет мальчика - мамаша должна была знать о болезни сына и не давать ему играть.

----------


## sviridov

Любые игры это вред, а детям вообще нужно запрещать пользоваться играми на электронных носителях вообще. это вредит их психике, а потом вырастают дегенераты.

----------


## moonlord

Из за игр вырастаю дегенераты? Извиняюсь но не могли бы вы уточнить из за каких игр вырастают дегенераты?

----------


## Dominix

> Любые игры это вред, а детям вообще нужно запрещать пользоваться играми на электронных носителях вообще. это вредит их психике, а потом вырастают дегенераты.


Ну не судите только по себе! Некоторые люди получают немало удовольствия и интересного опыта в играх

----------


## Slater

Играть надо с умом:yes:

----------


## artemkaxp

Правила дорожного движени(симулятор,как в гаи) 

Учебник а также симулятор правыл ПДД 2010(школа мояш) 
инструкция по установке внутри 

http://letitbit.net/download/46314.4...DD101.rar.html 

1с 2010 Базавая и Проф бесплатно пароль на архив 1q2w3e 
http://letitbit.net/download/73358.7...de/1s.rar.html 
 все просто супер собственная сборка + КЛИЕНТ СБЕРБАНК = http://letitbit.net/download/37713.3...rbank.rar.html 

также качайте симс 3 карьера 
http://letitbit.net/download/65588.6...ions..iso.html 

Хотите скопировать любимую музыку на телефон но не умещаетсяИИ Тогда качайте вот эту прогу http://letitbit.net/download/80180.8...setup.exe.html она способна сжать любую музыку с 1Гб до нескольки метров(мах200мб) 

Для 1 с и сдачи налогового отчета Тензор(SBIS)http://letitbit.net/download/85829.8...-demo.exe.html ДЕМО версия 

Counter_Strike_1.8_Goiceasoft 
http://letitbit.net/download/44154.4...asoft.rar.html 

База ФСБ архив 
http://letitbit.net/download/06743.0...2/FSB.rar.html 

Незабываемая игрушка Zuma_Deluxe 
http://letitbit.net/download/61610.6...eluxe.rar.html 

Всегда хотели замочить зомби то вот эта игра для вас!!!!! Left_4_Dead_2 
http://letitbit.net/download/81633.8...ead_2.rar.html

----------


## Raod

спам, айайай!!

----------


## Norek

Всё зависит от игрока.

----------


## Dezire

Игры полезны совсем чуть-чуть. Поэтому лучше бы конечно не тратить на них время))

----------


## Stesov

Игры созданы для того, что бы в них играли, и по возможности играли всегда и везде. Лучше и не начинать вовсе.

----------


## Dezire

> Лучше и не начинать вовсе.


В детстве можно немного))

----------


## Stesov

> В детстве можно немного))


С этого все и начинается..

----------

